# تحضير كربونات الصوديوم مخبريا وصناعيا



## ضرار نظمي (27 يناير 2012)

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ارجو من الاخوة افادتي بمعادلات وكيفية تحضير كربونات الصوديوم مخبريا وصناعيا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
مخبريا يمكن حسب المعادلة التالية
NaOH + CO2 ---------------> Na2CO3 + H2O 
وتصنيعيا يتم امرار محلول كربونات الكالسيوم على رزن كاتيون يحمل ايون الصوديوم وبالتالي يتم التبادل بين الصوديوم والكالسيوم حسب المعادلة التالية
CaCO3 + R-Na ---------> R-Ca + Na2CO3 
وبعد استنفاذ الصوديوم او اشباع الرزن بالكالسيوم يتم اعادة تنشيط الرزن بمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم ليعاد استخدامة مرة ثانية.
وبالتوفيق


----------

